# Urdu: رواں رواں



## Gope

Friends, I am not able to settle on the meaning of رواں رواں in the following context even after looking up Platts, lughat and Ferz-ul-lughat. Could you help?


کشمیری "ہاتو" اپنی سر زمین کے ساتھ والہانہ طور پر وابستا تھا۔ پنجاب کے میدانوں اور منڈیوں میں اسے اجرت بھی زياده ملتی تھی ۔ ... لیکن گرمیاں آتے ہی وہ رسے تڑا کر بھاگ اٹھتا اور اپنا مال و متاع پیٹھ پر لاد کر پا پياده کشاں کشاں اپنی افتادہ وادیوں کی راہ لیتا تھا ۔ بانہال سری نگر روڈ پر جابجا ان کے قافلے اپنی جنت گم گشتہ کی طرف رواں رواں تھے۔
Thanks.


----------



## Qureshpor

Is it "ravaaN-davaaN"? Also "duur-uftaadah"? 

I presume you have worked out the meaning of "kashaaN-kashaaN"?


----------



## Gope

Qureshpor said:


> Is it "ravaaN-davaaN"? Also "duur-uftaadah"?
> 
> I presume you have worked out the meaning of "kashaaN-kashaaN"?


Thanks, Qureshpor SaaHib, for pointing out the mistakes and the omission: it is ravaaN *davaaN*, "engrossed", *duur*-uftaadah, far-off, and "kashaaN-kashaaN" , aahistah-aahistah . Would that be right?


----------



## Qureshpor

Before I forget, the word after "laad-kar" is "yaa" not "paa"!

I asked you all those questions to give me a bit of time to work out how to translate "ravaaN-davaaN" in English! Perhaps...

Here and there on the baanihaal to sirinagar road, their caravans were surging towards their lost paradise.

Literally..."jaa-dauR" rahe the.

kashaaN-kashaaN (khiiNchte khiiNchte)


----------



## Gope

Qureshpor said:


> Before I forget, the word after "laad-kar" is "yaa" not "paa"!
> 
> I asked you all those questions to give me a bit of time to work out how to translate "ravaaN-davaaN" in English! Perhaps...
> 
> Here and there on the baanihaal to sirinagar road, their caravans were surging towards their lost paradise.
> 
> Literally..."jaa-dauR" rahe the.
> 
> kashaaN-kashaaN (khiiNchte khiiNchte)


Once again, thanks.
Why do you say it is not "paa-piyaadah", which means "paidal"?


----------



## Qureshpor

Gope said:


> Once again, thanks.
> Why do you say it is not "paa-piyaadah", which means "paidal"?


You have made me have doubts now whether it is paa-piyaadah or yaa piyaadah?! I have to confess I have n't come across "paa-piyaadah" before. I hope other friends will step in to help us out.


----------



## Gope

Qureshpor said:


> You have made me have doubts now whether it is paa-payaadah or yaa payaasah?! I have to confess I have n't come across "paa-payaadah" before. I hope other friends will step in to help us out.


I should perhaps have mentioned that this word f(پاپیادہ) figures in Feroz-ul-lughat, without an izaafat, so I was not right in transcribing it as paa piyaadah. The meanings given are: پیدل، سواری کے بغیر، پاؤں پاؤں . Again, it is from shahaabnaamah, p.37. The context explicitly states they were walking carrying heavy luggage on their back. Friends, come to our rescue now!


----------



## marrish

کشمیری "ہاتو" اپنی سرزمین کے ساتھ والہانہ طور پر وابستہ تھا۔ پنجاب کے میدانوں اور منڈیوں میں اسے اجرت بھی زياده ملتی تھی ۔ ... لیکن گرمیاں آتے ہی وہ رسے تڑا کر بھاگ اٹھتا اور اپنا مال و متاع پیٹھ پر لاد کر پا پياده کشاں کشاں اپنی دور افتادہ وادیوں کی راہ لیتا تھا ۔ بانہال سری نگر روڈ پر جابجا ان کے قافلے اپنی جنت گم گشتہ کی طرف *رواں رواں* تھے۔

kashmiirii "haato" apnii sarzamiin ke saath waalihaanah taur par waabastah thaa. panjaab ke maidaanoN aur manDiyoN meN use ujrat bhii ziyaadah miltii thii ...
lekin garmiyaaN aate hii wuh rasse tuRaa kar bhaag uThtaa aur apnaa maal-o-mataa3 piiTh par laad kar paa~piyaadah kashaaN kashaaN apnii duur~uftaadah waadiyoN kii raah letaa thaa. baanihaal - sirii nagar roD par jaa ba-jaa un ke qaafile apnii jannat-e-gum~gashtah kii taraf rawaaN rawaaN the.

I checked the text of both versions and one has 'rawaaN dawaaN' while the other 'rawaaN rawaaN'. In this case I believe the text with 'rawaaN dawaaN' is right notwithstanding that it has *jang*-e-gum~gashtah 

Here I quote something interesting about this expression:

ایک بار جوشٓ ملیح آبادی نے، جو خود زبان داں تھے اور لفظ کی صحت کا خیال رکھتے تھے، اپنی مشہور نظم پڑھی جس کا ٹیپ کا مصرع تھا:۔

​رواں دواں بڑھے چلو، رواں دواں بڑھے چلو
​
داد سے چھتیں اُڑ گئیں۔ جلسے کے بعد چائے پر مسعود صاحب نے جوش ملیح آبادی کو الگ بُلا کر، بڑی نرمی اور شائستگی سے کہا: "جوش صاحب! جب یہ نظم شائع کریں تو یہ نوٹ ضرور دے دیجیے گا کہ "رواں دواں" یہاں لغوی معنی میں استعمال ہوا ہے، محاورے کے اعتبار سے نہیں"۔ جوش صاحب چوکنّا ہو گئے، بولے: "اور محاورے میں اس کا کیا مفہوم ہے؟" مسعود صاحب نے بتایا: "رواں دواں" کا محاورے کے اعتبار سے وہ مفہوم ہے جو صفی نے یتیموں کے بارے میں اپنی نظم میں ادا کیا ہے:۔

​رواں دواں ہیں غریب الدّیار ہیں ہم لوگ

​رواں دواں، یعنی مارے مارے پھرنے والے، بے سہارا لوگ"۔ (غالب نامہ، مسعود حسن رضوی)۔
اس لفظ "رواں دواں" کا یہ معنوی پہلو جوش صاحب کی نظر میں نہیں تھا، یوں وہ اس طرح لکھ گئے۔ اس کا نتیچہ یہ ہوا کہ معنوی خرابی کا پہلو نکل آیا اور اس طرح مفہون بگڑ گیا۔ اُنھوں نے کہنا یہ چاہا تھا کہ زور شور اور عزم و ارادے کے ساتھ آگے بڑھے چلو۔ مگر اس میں یہ پہلو پیدا ہو گیا کہ مارے مارے پھرنے والے بے سہارا لوگوں کی طرح چلتے رہو۔​


----------



## Gope

marrish said:


> کشمیری "ہاتو" اپنی سرزمین کے ساتھ والہانہ طور پر وابستہ تھا۔ پنجاب کے میدانوں اور منڈیوں میں اسے اجرت بھی زياده ملتی تھی ۔ ... لیکن گرمیاں آتے ہی وہ رسے تڑا کر بھاگ اٹھتا اور اپنا مال و متاع پیٹھ پر لاد کر پا پياده کشاں کشاں اپنی دور افتادہ وادیوں کی راہ لیتا تھا ۔ بانہال سری نگر روڈ پر جابجا ان کے قافلے اپنی جنت گم گشتہ کی طرف *رواں رواں* تھے۔
> 
> kashmiirii "haato" apnii sarzamiin ke saath waalihaanah taur par waabastah thaa. panjaab ke maidaanoN aur manDiyoN meN use ujrat bhii ziyaadah miltii thii ...
> lekin garmiyaaN aate hii wuh rasse tuRaa kar bhaag uThtaa aur apnaa maal-o-mataa3 piiTh par laad kar paa~piyaadah kashaaN kashaaN apnii duur~uftaadah waadiyoN kii raah letaa thaa. baanihaal - sirii nagar roD par jaa ba-jaa un ke qaafile apnii jannat-e-gum~gashtah kii taraf rawaaN rawaaN the.
> 
> I checked the text of both versions and one has 'rawaaN dawaaN' while the other 'rawaaN rawaaN'. In this case I believe the text with 'rawaaN dawaaN' is right notwithstanding that it has *jang*-e-gum~gashtah
> 
> Here I quote something interesting about this expression:
> 
> ایک بار جوشٓ ملیح آبادی نے، جو خود زبان داں تھے اور لفظ کی صحت کا خیال رکھتے تھے، اپنی مشہور نظم پڑھی جس کا ٹیپ کا مصرع تھا:۔
> 
> ​رواں دواں بڑھے چلو، رواں دواں بڑھے چلو
> ​
> داد سے چھتیں اُڑ گئیں۔ جلسے کے بعد چائے پر مسعود صاحب نے جوش ملیح آبادی کو الگ بُلا کر، بڑی نرمی اور شائستگی سے کہا: "جوش صاحب! جب یہ نظم شائع کریں تو یہ نوٹ ضرور دے دیجیے گا کہ "رواں دواں" یہاں لغوی معنی میں استعمال ہوا ہے، محاورے کے اعتبار سے نہیں"۔ جوش صاحب چوکنّا ہو گئے، بولے: "اور محاورے میں اس کا کیا مفہوم ہے؟" مسعود صاحب نے بتایا: "رواں دواں" کا محاورے کے اعتبار سے وہ مفہوم ہے جو صفی نے یتیموں کے بارے میں اپنی نظم میں ادا کیا ہے:۔
> 
> ​رواں دواں ہیں غریب الدّیار ہیں ہم لوگ
> 
> ​رواں دواں، یعنی مارے مارے پھرنے والے، بے سہارا لوگ"۔ (غالب نامہ، مسعود حسن رضوی)۔
> اس لفظ "رواں دواں" کا یہ معنوی پہلو جوش صاحب کی نظر میں نہیں تھا، یوں وہ اس طرح لکھ گئے۔ اس کا نتیچہ یہ ہوا کہ معنوی خرابی کا پہلو نکل آیا اور اس طرح مفہون بگڑ گیا۔ اُنھوں نے کہنا یہ چاہا تھا کہ زور شور اور عزم و ارادے کے ساتھ آگے بڑھے چلو۔ مگر اس میں یہ پہلو پیدا ہو گیا کہ مارے مارے پھرنے والے بے سہارا لوگوں کی طرح چلتے رہو۔​


----------



## Gope

Most interesting anecdote, marrish SaaHib. And thank you for your taking the trouble of consulting both editions of shahaabnaamah. Incidentally 'jang-e-gum~gashtah occurs more than in one place in one of those editions nstead of jannat-e-gum~gashtah.
Have also noted the correct forms: سرزمين، ، وابستہ.


----------



## Qureshpor

Great find marrish SaaHib. Josh was a stickler for grammatical and idiomatic accuracy. Now in the passage quoted, Qudrullah Shahab could have had the idiomatic meaning in mind. But, somehow I feel it just means they were heading earnestly for their destination.

Now is it paa-piyaadah?


----------



## marrish

No problem. Here both interpretations are possible - this piece of prose has much of poetry to it. I find this sentence very beautiful. I share your feeling about its meaning.

Yes, it's _paa-piyaadah_. _piyaadah_ is a noun, _paa-piyaadah_ an adverb and an adjective.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> No problem. Here both interpretations are possible - this piece of prose has much of poetry to it. I find this sentence very beautiful. I share your feeling about its meaning.
> 
> Yes, it's _paa-piyaadah_. _piyaadah_ is a noun, _paa-piyaadah_ an adverb and an adjective.


Thank you marrish SaaHib. It seems a bit of a duplication, when "paa" itself means "foot". But then who said language was logical?


----------



## marrish

^ The Persians must have had some logic for it - (baa) paa-e-piyaadah is found everywhere, also paa-piyaadah as in this bit:
*پاپیاده* از نجف تا کربلا


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Thank you. There is also piyaadah-paa.


----------



## marrish

^ Thank you this time!


----------



## Sheikh_14

RawaaN RawaaN may just be a classic case of repetition for effect. Don't know exactly what you call that tendency in urdu. On the other hand RawaaN Dawaan as has been stated above is the correct and most usual form which means flowing steadily/smoothly.


----------

